

Actually founders, don't burn your boats. - Stronico
http://blog.timeproducer.com/2011/08/why-you-should-not-burn-your-boats-bridges-or-escape-routes/

======
jhuckestein
If you disagree with the previously posted, well-written article, please just
comment on that thread, but don't upvote this article.

Personally, I can't follow the logic in this article. It hypothesizes that
you're weakening your negotiation position with VCs in some way by totally
committing to something and that you should instead build a great product. In
a comment on the article the author later mentions that it is never a good
idea to cut off possible revenue streams. Go figure ...

~~~
Stronico
I apologize for the lack of clarity. My point was that by forgoing consulting
work, you weaken your negotiating position with venture capitalists by
removing other competitors for your time, energy and existing capital.

